
Scaler Academy Success Stories: Inspiring Journey of Our Scaler Karan Kanwal - sonalid1705
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUxo5nfjrCQ&feature=youtu.be
======
sonalid1705
Karan Kanwal graduated as a Mechanical Engineer from a Tier 3 college, ran a
business for a year post his graduation and then began his preparations for
Bank PO exams. His inclination to learn coding and bettering his skills made
him join Scaler Academy. Today, he holds an offer as a software engineer from
one of India's best startups, ShareChat!

